# Bacon wrapped jumbo scallops with bacon



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

Just saw an add in HEB that jumbo sea scallops are finally under 10 bucks/lb and made me think about my favorite way to cook them, so I thought I would share. Take the sea scallop and wrap a piece of bacon around the outside (if the scallop is standing up, the bacon should be around it- not above/below). Stick a toothpick through it to keep bacon in place. Sprinkle with black pepper and a dash of kosher salt to top/bottom (area not covered with bacon). Add a couple drops of olive oil to wet the top/bottom. Place on grill on med heat for a couple minutes and flip. Scallops don't take long to cook and you don't want them dry... If the bacon is cooked- the scallops are done.

Time for the pesto- take some fresh basil leaves, black pepper, shredded parmesan cheese and a little olive oil and blend with food processor. You don't want it to be runny but not dry either (as you can tell this is not a highly calculated recipe). When the scallops are finished on the grill place a spoonful of the pesto on top of the scallop and place in an oven at 350-400 for a couple minutes (until cheese in pesto has melted). Pull toothpick out and enjoy. Makes a great appetizer when friends/family are over. Hope yall enjoy this as much as I do.


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

whoops, title should have read .....with pesto (not bacon at the end)


----------



## b0xii (Sep 1, 2009)

Heh, the double bacon reference was why I clicked! Sounds great, I'll have to try this.


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm heading to HEB after reading this!!!


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

Here's a few out of the batch I made tonight..


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

Yumm-E! I don't know if I could have waited for the pesto and oven step... don't think they would have made it that far.


----------

